# Alternators made in Budapest, Hungary, in the power generating hall of a hydroelectri



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

WTF is up with the floor in that place? :blink:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

erics37 said:


> WTF is up with the floor in that place? :blink:


9" x 9" asbestos tile, laid on the diagonal. High-class in its day. :thumbsup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> 9" x 9" asbestos tile, laid on the diagonal. High-class in its day. :thumbsup:


It's heinous. It looks like the floor in a dive bar that D!ck Tracy would frequent.

Damn forum bleeped out the word d!ck :laughing:


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

There are simulair generators/alternators still used
in outback towns in Australia.
They still keep them cause they say they are
more reliable then the modern one's.
Dispite the fact that they are almost 100 years old.
made to last.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Is that the over-speed governor behind the generator?


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

these photos are 100 yrs old ,so they were new when taken


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

drsparky said:


> Is that the over-speed governor behind the generator?


 Sure looks like. Under that top cylinder is probably a set of fly-ball weights.


dmxtothemax said:


> ...They still keep them cause they say they are more reliable then the modern one's. Dispite the fact that they are almost 100 years old.


 They're just so darn simple, there are no electronics, it's just a bunch of coils of wire and then the mechanical linkages to the gates. Not much that can break. 

These even look like self-excited machines, that little guy on the front end of the shaft looks like the DC generator for the field. All that it takes to produce voltage is start 'em spinning.

-John


----------

